# I paid thru the nose - tyco s red wheelie truck moc



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

This was one of the most expensive slot cars I ever bought, I paid $250 for it in a telephone auction over 20 years ago:








I have never seen one on the card like this ever since. Don't know the current value but I hope its at least $250 today. NOte: this is not the later tycopro "trick truck", this is the earlier dodge "lil red wheelie" truck from the tyco-s series (s637). original list price was $3.49 in the late sixties.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm sure you get more than you paid for it
Very rare to still see them on the card.


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

As far as Im concerned, thats one rare bird!! Should get a good return on it!

JS


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

......


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

*MOC not MIB*



slotcardan said:


> well you never know however the highest i've seen NIB Tyco S car go far was about 125$
> there have been loose cars that went for 170$
> 
> again hard to know for sure because week to week things change on a site like ebay.
> ...


Ive seen loose '65 vettes go for more than 
$200, and this one is not nib, many tyco-s are nib, this one is carded, so its moc, not mib, its much rarer that way from all I have seen over the last 15 yrs.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I sold a loose one on eBay about 4 years ago for $136. I think you are still good, those are rare and collectible. Not sure if you will make a killing on resale but I think you would make money.


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

Not only is the truck mint on the card, the card itself is very appealing with strong graphics of the f1 cars and the old style tyco logo. I like it a lot, the only drawback is I don't have a loose one too to display loose.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

so, it is for sale?


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

alpink said:


> so, it is for sale?


Sorry, no, not at this time. Someday when I need the money, yes, but not now.


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

Im curious, has anyone ever seen any OTHER tyco-s slot cars on the card like this? Most tyco-s I have seen new old stock came in long narrow display boxes, not on a card. Im thinking maybe only this one came on a card because the truck is too big to fit in standard tyco-s boxes.


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

Just in case there is anyone out there that doesn't know, the tyco-s red wheelie truck was based on a real exhibition dodge dragster that came out in 1965 called the little red wagon:


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

........


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

slotcardan said:


> Yup see them about once a month on ebay. Usually you see both versions come up from time to time.
> 
> Packaging changed over time counter displays became a hassle and retailers wanted the cards because they we easy to hang on existing hooks.


But then why did tyco come out with the later tycopro cars in boxes and domes, not carded?
Tyco only did carded again from around 1977 to 1988 then they went to all plastic sealed hanging packaging starting in 1989 or so.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the later, all plastic, heat sealed, packages were an attempt to thwart theft in retail stores


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I got mine autographed by Bill "Maverick" Golden when he was at Milan Dragway a few years ago:



Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

Marty said:


> I got mine autographed by Bill "Maverick" Golden when he was at Milan Dragway a few years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, I guess I could get him to sign the card on mine.


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

I'd buy it, but I would have to know it runs first so could you open it up and test it for me? lol


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

I have this same wheelie truck/card combo. I also have the wheelie truck on the Shelby Mustang card. I'm pretty sure I paid over $300 for each of them. Yours is the only other one I've seen on either card.


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

on 2nd thought, I think I'm gonna buy one of these instead and save a buck or 2.. its almost impossible to tell them apart anyways..lol

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HO-VINTAGE-...171084813686?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item27d5731576


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Marty said:


> I got mine autographed by Bill "Maverick" Golden when he was at Milan Dragway a few years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now THAT'S gotta be worth $1000...
_Or at least $600????_


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Now THAT'S gotta be worth $1000...
> _Or at least $600????_


I'll go $60.00 shipped!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

You guys will have to wait and negotiate with my surviving relatives to get it! WAIT! Did I just put a contract out on myself?!?

Marty
Somewhere else besides Marysville, OH


----------

